

How To: Create an inexpensive hourly remote backup - ndimopoulos
http://www.niden.net/2010/08/how-to-create-an-inexpensive-hourly-remote-backup/

======
dstein
I used to do stuff like that, until I found it was a lot easier just to work
directly out of my Dropbox directory. It's tough to argue with real-time
offsite backups.

